# Dunwich Dynamo 2017



## Ride2017 (25 Apr 2017)

All being well will be riding this this year. 

Looking at some logistics and thought that I'd ride back to (north) London but that's going to be a hell of a mileage especially with no sleep. Is there likely to be any groups going back.... but of moral support for the slog!
Anyone have any thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2017)

The logistics still puts me off. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## velovoice (25 Apr 2017)

@Moderators Can this thread be moved to the CC & Recreational Rides forum as per usual please? Thanks.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2017)

Yes, it can - and, for info, please use the Report button, as the @Moderators is not viewed by the Mods as much as Reports are.

Thanks.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 May 2017)

I've done it 6 and a half times...would like to do it this year but can't get picked up from the beach as my previous chauffeur has thoughtlessly moved to Northumberland! Does anyone have a seat and bike rack space free to London or in fact anywhere with Sunday trains (there are none in Suffolk since the operator has totally banned bikes on Sunday)?


----------



## rb58 (10 May 2017)

Ride2017 said:


> All being well will be riding this this year.
> 
> Looking at some logistics and thought that I'd ride back to (north) London but that's going to be a hell of a mileage especially with no sleep. Is there likely to be any groups going back.... but of moral support for the slog!
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> Thanks


You could start a group? If I do it again this year, I'll be riding back to Dartford Crossing. [EDIT: I just checked the date - I already have an overnight ride on the Friday night that weekend, so I won't be doing it]


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 May 2017)

Thinking about doing it but im not sure if i can be arsed. I got a friend to give me a lift back from the beach and stuff and a bike rack ready. 

I might do part of it then head home


----------



## AlexB (15 May 2017)

I would really recommend the onward ride to Ipswich. It's mostly flat, and very, very pretty!
There's a great break spot at Snape Maltings for cake and tea en route as well.


----------



## redflightuk (16 May 2017)

I'll probably do the same as last time. I followed the route back to great Dunmow which is where I joined the route on the way out. This gave me a round trip of 222miles. I will only be riding if the weather is good, it got very wet around Sudbury on the way back so had to find a nice warm pub until it stopped.


----------



## AlexB (23 May 2017)

Cheap tickets back from Ipswich have just gone on sale (currently £13) and the Abelio Greater Anglia website has a specific bike booking service for the event: https://www.greateranglia.co.uk/form/dunwich-dynamo-reservation


----------



## Handlebar (7 Jun 2017)

This is my first time riding the dunwich dynamo and really looking forward to it.
Dunx cycles in Lowestoft have arranged buses to take us to London so there could be some seats available


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2017)

Handlebar said:


> This is my first time riding the dunwich dynamo and really looking forward to it.
> Dunx cycles in Lowestoft have arranged buses to take us to London so there could be some seats available



First time is always a magical experience even though the ride itself isn't as magical as it once was


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2017)

AlexB said:


> I would really recommend the onward ride to Ipswich. It's mostly flat, and very, very pretty!
> There's a great break spot at Snape Maltings for cake and tea en route as well.


Not sure about mega pretty but it's a decent ride. And not hard.

From memory (a fair few years since I did the Dynamo) the route takes you through Woodbridge. There's a cafe there (near the station I think) that does way way better breakfasts than the tiddly things at the Flora Cafe. Better value. And no need to queue queue.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> First time is always a magical experience even though the ride itself isn't as magical as it once was


I fear you are right. Last time I did it it was showing serious signs of getting too big and a bit too full on. I even remember a big truck with some sort of fold-out cafe/display stand for some company. 

If I do it this year I will be taking a ton of camping gear and be on a bike with rather fat tyres. And taking my time.

How many people did it last year?


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I fear you are right. Last time I did it it was showing serious signs of getting too big and a bit too full on. I even remember a big truck with some sort of fold-out cafe/display stand for some company.
> 
> If I do it this year I will be taking a ton of camping gear and be on a bike with rather fat tyres. And taking my time.
> 
> How many people did it last year?



Not sure what the numbers was, but i heard there were racers there ruining it for others who weren't racing


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2017)

Ruining how roubaix? I have no probs with people doing it fast if they want to - though never seen the point. The last time, or time before last i did it, though, some racers were passing folks very close with no warning. At least one rider was thrown in the ditch. ***ts.


----------



## Handlebar (7 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Ruining how roubaix? I have no probs with people doing it fast if they want to - though never seen the point. The last time, or time before last i did it, though, some racers were passing folks very close with no warning. At least one rider was thrown in the ditch. ***ts.


Lol


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2017)

Not sure what's funny about cyclists being anti social self absorbed yobbish ***ts handlebar.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Not sure what's funny about cyclists being anti social self absorbed yobbish ***ts handlebar.


You don't find it even slightly funny that we didn't even get off page 1 this year before the complaints about nobbish cycling started?


----------



## 4F (7 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Not sure about mega pretty but it's a decent ride. And not hard.
> 
> From memory (a fair few years since I did the Dynamo) the route takes you through Woodbridge. There's a cafe there (near the station I think) that does way way better breakfasts than the tiddly things at the Flora Cafe. Better value. And no need to queue queue.



Agreed that the Cafe at Woodbridge station is good, I stopped there on Friday for a bite to eat


----------



## 4F (7 Jun 2017)

Handlebar said:


> This is my first time riding the dunwich dynamo and really looking forward to it.
> Dunx cycles in Lowestoft have arranged buses to take us to London so there could be some seats available



I am on one of those this year, I think they are running 2 coaches. I have not done enough miles in the legs this year to cycle to the start as I have done for the past few years.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2017)

Shouting at others to get out the way, close passes of slower cyclists, cut across people's wheels, causing the odd crash. Ruining it that way.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2017)

I've done it the last couple of years, first time with a mate whose wife kindly met us at the end where we got the camping stove out and made tea and a fry-up (plus a beer we'd stowed in the cool box )
Last year was a solo effort where I pedalled up to Lowestoft to meet up with a night driver from my place of work, and got a lift back to within 12 miles of home.
137 miles, plus the ride home.
I might do it this year if the boss is happy to let me scrounge a lift back.

There's a company in south(?) London that will bring you and the bike back (coach and lorry), if you don't want to ride any more miles. Someone will remember the name, I'm sure..


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jun 2017)

My days off have been confirmed, I am now officially in it to win it, Come rain or shine

Hell or highwater. sh*t or bust...


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jun 2017)

When I last did it I was using a route sheet. Now I use a gps and don't have anywhere to mount a route sheet on any of my bikes anyway.

Can anyone point me at a reliable tried and tested gpx file?

There are lots via google of course but I'm somewhat wary of wonky ones.

I'll manipulate it anyway and just turn it into a point to point with the turns marked - but I'd like to know it had been used by someone.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> When I last did it I was using a route sheet. Now I use a gps and don't have anywhere to mount a route sheet on any of my bikes anyway.
> 
> Can anyone point me at a reliable tried and tested gpx file?
> 
> ...


When I get home from work at midnightish, I can PM you my .gpx from last year if you want?


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> When I get home from work at midnightish, I can PM you my .gpx from last year if you want?


Really kind of you thanks.

I'll pm you an email address - maybe easier.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Jun 2017)

Heres the GPX file i used last year, Worked pretty well for me

Only sad part for me was that i couldnt fit a map of the entire route for turn by turn navigation on my Edge 520... I'll try again this year only using half a map instead of the entire route from hackney to the end.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jun 2017)

Thanks roubaix - will check it out.

Don't quite understand your problem but then I'm not uber techie.

I use a humble Etrex 20 and I think on that you can have 250 points in a route if you are in point to point mode rather than asking the garmin to route between the points, which is of course the last thing you want anyway.

250 points will surely be enough to cover the entire route as there aren't going to be mega number of turns once out in the lanes?

I suppose I'll find out once I get to my editing - I think I'll chop out the first bit anyway and start my gps-ing from The Bakers Arms - will easily be able to just follow the crowd of riders up to there.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Don't quite understand your problem but then I'm not uber techie..



long story short, my Edge 520 lacks a microSD slot and that limits how much map data i can have on the device at any given time.

The way i navigated the route was via a little arrow on the screen of my 520 above a blank screen using GPS to point out the direction I should be heading as i have no map data to support turn by turn navigation. 

Not quite flying blind but almost blind


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jun 2017)

ah, OK - thanks for the reply.

That sounds like a return to the very early GPSs.
Might be an idea to acquire something like the 20 - you can get reconditioned ones.
Does take a card - maps all free via whatever flavour of OSM you want - I use openfietsmap.


----------



## RoubaixCube (27 Jun 2017)

Would be a waste. I hardly ever just get on my bike with the idea of seeing how far i can go regardless of destination etc etc. If i had more time off then possibly. One of the reasons ive held off upgrading my 520


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jun 2017)

Don't use mine to see how far I can go roubaix - more a matter of not getting lost or getting kind of productively lost exploring stuff - there's a lot of interesting POIs on those OSM maps.
all the best, thanks for the gpx


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Heres the GPX file i used last year, Worked pretty well for me
> 
> Only sad part for me was that i couldnt fit a map of the entire route for turn by turn navigation on my Edge 520... I'll try again this year only using half a map instead of the entire route from hackney to the end.


Roubaix - is that the proper route?
A while since I did it but your route looks odd at the end - goes up the A1120 and A12 for a fair bit - I seem to remember it cut through small lanes near there, and even a bit of mild off road. 

Your route seems to make a right to Darsham, whereas I always remember it doing a left there after the nice country lane twiddling.

I do hope you haven't freely adapted it as I spent ages pruning it to a turns-only point to point route


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Roubaix - is that the proper route?
> A while since I did it but your route looks odd at the end - goes up the A1120 and A12 for a fair bit - I seem to remember it cut through small lanes near there, and even a bit of mild off road.
> 
> Your route seems to make a right to Darsham, whereas I always remember it doing a left there after the nice country lane twiddling.
> ...



Nope -- this is someone elses strava route who did the dynamo back in 2015 -- Like I said, i used the exact same GPX file to basically guide my way. I have no idea how to map or edit GPX files anyway.

If in doubt, follow where everyone else is going


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jun 2017)

ah - a strava fiend.

Thanks for the reply.

Can I ask if when you took this route you were with the field - or did they seem absent at times or to be joining you from other points?


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> ah - a strava fiend.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can I ask if when you took this route you were with the field - or did they seem absent at times or to be joining you from other points?



the field?? I am not familiar with this term. While i did use the gpx for basic guidance, I mainly followed where others went but I was on my own for for an hour or two having taken a rather long break after waiting for a friend who lagged behind and did drop out after the axe and compasses rest point.

Since you told me my gpx is no good. Maybe this one is a little more suitable -- I'll give this one a go instead


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jun 2017)

By field I mean field of riders. Wasn't that clear from the context? There are rather a lot of them on the Dynamo.

I'm not saying yours is no good Roubaix - just querying it. The last bit is very definitely different from the route I remember - and I did it a fair few times.

Thanks for that other link.

If you check that route, you will see it diverges from yours just after Peasenhall. Onto nicer smaller roads.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jun 2017)

I have no idea - Last year was my first Dynamo so I was unsure of the route myself. I only had others to follow. My last 30miles I was with someone else who had the route all mapped out on his phone with an app so I followed him to the end. I was among the stragglers


----------



## Redlight (29 Jun 2017)

Haven't done this one for 20 years so I guess I have to mark the anniversary by doing it again. Just booked myself on the train back from Ipswich around midday so I can take it very easy on the way out and, hopefully, arrive in perfect time for breakfast at The Ship in Dunwich. 

It's sad to read comments about yobbish riding on recent events. That reflects my experience on several other large rides. Certainly, when I did the DD last, although there were the inevitable few who, frankly, shouldn't have been allowed out on the roads without a responsible adult, the atmosphere was generally very friendly and most riders were being sensible and considerate.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jun 2017)

Redlight said:


> Haven't done this one for 20 years so I guess I have to mark the anniversary by doing it again. Just booked myself on the train back from Ipswich around midday so I can take it very easy on the way out and, hopefully, arrive in perfect time for breakfast at The Ship in Dunwich.
> 
> It's sad to read comments about yobbish riding on recent events. That reflects my experience on several other large rides. Certainly, when I did the DD last, although there were the inevitable few who, frankly, shouldn't have been allowed out on the roads without a responsible adult, the atmosphere was generally very friendly and most riders were being sensible and considerate.



I think the general consensus is that its grown too much in popularity and has become overrated as such. My first DD was ever so slightly magical though i could feel it probably wasn't the same as the ones before it


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jun 2017)

yes mine was magical too - the wonder of something a bunch of souls with a shared enthusiasm can semi organise - or barely organise at all. I am fearful after last time that it will have become an EXPERIENCE capital letters.

And if I see anyone doing a selfie and worse posting it mid ride my big lock may come into play. And a Suffolk dawn may reveal someone strung from a tree by a spare bungee.


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> And if I see anyone doing a selfie and worse posting it mid ride my big lock may come into play. And a Suffolk dawn may reveal someone strung from a tree by a spare bungee.


Stop it - you're just making me want to do the ride


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> yes mine was magical too - the wonder of something a bunch of souls with a shared enthusiasm can semi organise - or barely organise at all. I am fearful after last time that it will have become an EXPERIENCE capital letters.
> 
> And if I see anyone doing a selfie and worse posting it mid ride my big lock may come into play. And a Suffolk dawn may reveal someone strung from a tree by a spare bungee.



Oh god no lol, i dont take big locks with me. Only a small cafe/cable lock. Big locks are too heavy and i need to keep things as light as possible


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Oh god no lol, i dont take big locks with me. Only a small cafe/cable lock. Big locks are too heavy and i need to keep things as light as possible


I'm going camping/mini touring afterwards Roubaix (look out for someone on a green bike with a tent and kitchen sink on top) including the odd town stop so will need the D lock for that.

Be careful though - one year I did it a bike or two was nicked from the beach. I also know someone who had their bike nicked from outside an Audax starting point as the culture was very much against locking. Thieves are not stupid - these events promise rich pickings. Cafe lock fine if your bike is pretty much in view.


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2017)

I rode this three times running about fifteen years ago and the increase in riders was very significant, I dread to think what it might be like now, and the people taking part were noticeably less competent which might be great in some ways, but made for a lot more bad riding, passing on the inside etc etc

I rode to Ipswich the first two years, as said it's a fairly easy extra 30 odd miles and home like a rocket after that on the big train, the third year I bent the front wheel and scabbed a ride back with the truck drivers as a 'guide'


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I'm going camping/mini touring afterwards Roubaix (look out for someone on a green bike with a tent and kitchen sink on top) including the odd town stop so will need the D lock for that.
> 
> Be careful though - one year I did it a bike or two was nicked from the beach. I also know someone who had their bike nicked from outside an Audax starting point as the culture was very much against locking. Thieves are not stupid - these events promise rich pickings. Cafe lock fine if your bike is pretty much in view.



Yeah i heard. People dressing up like cyclists and walking away with other people's bikes


----------



## Redlight (7 Jul 2017)

I'm probably going to give Hackney and the Lea Bridge Road a miss - they're not much fun even when not filled with incompetent riders - and join the ride either at Woodford or even out at Moreton (thus missing out on the 'delights' of Epping town centre). Aim to reach Dunwich in time for a long breakfast and then a meandering ride back to Ipswich for the train. Will be on an orange Roberts with a large Carradice saddlebag, so do say hello as you overtake me :-)


----------



## PaulRide (7 Jul 2017)

Will miss it this year. Mixed feelings. I am sure I would enjoy it, but I am unfit and I now live in Oxfordshire so it is much less easy to do without forward planning.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2017)

Redlight said:


> I'm probably going to give Hackney and the Lea Bridge Road a miss - they're not much fun even when not filled with incompetent riders - and join the ride either at Woodford or even out at Moreton (thus missing out on the 'delights' of Epping town centre). Aim to reach Dunwich in time for a long breakfast and then a meandering ride back to Ipswich for the train. Will be on an orange Roberts with a large Carradice saddlebag, so do say hello as you overtake me :-)


Will look out for you. I'll be on a green expedition bike with a ton of stuff and a kitchen sink. Fully prepared to be scoffed at by the racers, but as long as they don't run folk off the road like the last time i did it several years ago, i will be happy.
Am pondering whether your plan is a plan, it is tempting, and of course since you/we are pedalling from s e london, there is no cheating on distance.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jul 2017)

Got my 'support vehicle' (my other friend who is driving us home) loaded up with booze 

Sad thing though is he lent the coolbox i got him to a family member who has then lost it. bloody tw@ts

I ditched the idea of having a gopro on me this year, I thought it would of been exciting to record the entire journey but im too lazy to go through the hours of footage and condense them down afterwards.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Jul 2017)

There's an event of a similar flavour in the South West for those with more geographical sense and stronger climbing legs  

http://www.exmouthexodus.co.uk/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2017)

I'm really disappointed that I can't ride the Dun Run this year, so me and a friend rode most of it a couple of weeks ago.

There's a LOT of loose gravel on the road around Dunmow, just where you don't want it to be (bottom of hills on tight corners with adverse camber) so go steady!

We also spotted a road closure at Great Bardfield, hopefully it will be open again by tonight.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Got my 'support vehicle' (my other friend who is driving us home) loaded up with booze
> 
> Sad thing though is he lent the coolbox i got him to a family member who has then lost it. bloody tw@ts
> 
> I ditched the idea of having a gopro on me this year, I thought it would of been exciting to record the entire journey but im too lazy to go through the hours of footage and condense them down afterwards.


good decision - enjoy the ride in the moment.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jul 2017)

My friend has had a bit of a headache getting his new bike. They were supposedly supposed to deliver Wednesday but it was only delivered today and even then they didnt deliver to his house.

Time was running out so he offered to pick it up himself from the depot. He got it home and I immediately told him to rush it to my LBS which is much close to him. He will have to pick it up tomorrow afternoon but at least it will be 100% road worthy and set up for him.

He cut it extremely close though. Ive been helping him look for a suitable bike for the last 3 months!

He shall go to the ball!!


----------



## robjh (8 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Will look out for you. I'll be on a green expedition bike with a ton of stuff and a kitchen sink. Fully prepared to be scoffed at by the racers, but as long as they don't run folk off the road like the last time i did it several years ago, i will be happy.
> Am pondering whether your plan is a plan, it is tempting, and of course since you/we are pedalling from s e london, there is no cheating on distance.


If you really do have a kitchen sink you should be fairly easy to spot (although there are so many 'novelty' riders on the DD you may not be alone!).
I'll be in a small group in mainly white Cambridge CC.org tops, so if we pass you, do say hallo. Ask for Rob, that really is my name.


----------



## Brains (8 Jul 2017)

I'll be on a black Thorn (with christmas lights) 
Red spotted top


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2017)

Beware whilst traversing London Fields and inhaling too deeply. You might just float the first 10 miles!!


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Jul 2017)

Well peeps how'd it go.....
Photo's or it didn't happen LOL


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> My friend has had a bit of a headache getting his new bike. They were supposedly supposed to deliver Wednesday but it was only delivered today and even then they didnt deliver to his house.
> 
> Time was running out so he offered to pick it up himself from the depot. He got it home and I immediately told him to rush it to my LBS which is much close to him. He will have to pick it up tomorrow afternoon but at least it will be 100% road worthy and set up for him.
> 
> ...



Good to meet you out on the ride today. I thoroughly enjoyed it apart from the first 8 miles out which was probably the worst I have seen it and this was my 9th Dun run


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Jul 2017)

4F said:


> Good to meet you out on the ride today. I thoroughly enjoyed it apart from the first 8 miles out which was probably the worst I have seen it and this was my 9th Dun run



Yes it was quite chaotic to say the least. Last year ran a lot smoother when getting out of london though all the cyclists were still causing a lot of havoc for other road users -- folks just seemed a little more disciplined.

I think this events gotten too big for its own good. Maybe the start times should be shifted to 10 or 11pm so that the traffic is lighter. Though I left the park dead on 8pm so it was a mad rush by everyone else to also get rolling.

I spotted another cyclechatter other than you along my travels and it was nice meeting you both.


----------



## robjh (9 Jul 2017)

Last night was my 2nd Dynamo, the first being two years ago in 2015. I had an excellent night, + morning getting back, but here are a few observations comparing the two years:

- the congested and rather chaotic stage leading out from Hackney seemed to go on rather further than last time. Maybe this is simply that we left a bit later (8.40 rather than 8.00), maybe not.
- there were fewer pop-up food stalls at the roadsides. I remember a lot more after Sudbury, or is my memory playing tricks?
- hardly any Dulwich Paragon riders this year - in 2015 there were large numbers and very visible in the course of the ride. I personally had no problem with them but the difference seemed striking enough that I wondered if this was the result of a deliberate decision.


----------



## iZaP (10 Jul 2017)

Who was riding with a cyclechat jersey? The yob who shouted"cyclechat" whilst riding past was me!


----------



## Brains (10 Jul 2017)

This was third DD
My observations/improvements would be

Encouragement for people to leave earlier, so instead of the bulk leaving around 8pm, start them off from 4pm, given that a 'normal' cyclist takes circa 12 hrs Park to Beach (9-10hrs moving time seems average) , then a lot more people would be at the beach by dawn. I hear people were still rolling in after mid day !
It would also spread the surge out in the London traffic and reduce the queues at the popular stopping places.

Some better sign posting. These are probably only about 15 turns in the entire 118 miles that are not obvious. a couple are signed. a few more would be excellent

Encouragement for a few more pop up food stalls, especially in the last half.

Who's going to do all this ? Personally i would not mind adding £1-2 to the coach ticket (which would make another £1-2K) which would pay for someone to take a couple of days off work, have some 'estate agent' type signs printed up, and the day before to drive the route and put them up.
(Yes, i did buy a route card, but they cant be read in the dark, and also unless you understand them they may as well be written in Greek)

Likewise, a bit of PR with the village WI or whatever may get a few more of those villages 'on side' especially if we contribute £500 to the local church steeple fund or whatever from buying cakes and coffee

It would all take time and behind the scenes organisation, but it could be done and still keep the anarchic disorganisation vibe


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jul 2017)

iZaP said:


> Who was riding with a cyclechat jersey? The yob who shouted"cyclechat" whilst riding past was me!



I spotted 4F with the CC jersey and later Blue Hills with his kitchen sink on the back of his bicycle --- If you heard someone calling out "hello?? Cyclechat??" It was most likely me. I dont think I saw anyone else.



robjh said:


> - there were fewer pop-up food stalls at the roadsides..





Brains said:


> Encouragement for a few more pop up food stalls, especially in the last half.



Strangely enough on the ride home after I had been picked up by my 'support vehicle' I told my friend who had been on standby in colchester part of the night that, he could make a little profit if he stopped at a cash and carry the day before and stocked up on a few pallets of soft drinks, chocolate bars and crisps.

I did push the topic past him but i dont think i encouraged him enough to think about doing it. It'll give him something to do while he waits for us so I'll pick it up with him again.

I think he'll be happy he can make a little money on the side. but he'll be operating by himself unless he can grab someone else to help him.


----------



## Redlight (11 Jul 2017)

robjh said:


> hardly any Dulwich Paragon riders this year - in 2015 there were large numbers and very visible in the course of the ride. I personally had no problem with them but the difference seemed striking enough that I wondered if this was the result of a deliberate decision.



There was a bunch of about 20 came past me, a little closer than I would have preferred, as I approached Dunwich (about 4.45) and quite a few at The Ship a little later. Perhaps they were spaced out more along the road this time. Given that the club has about 700 members I'm sure they can't have been the only ones riding. There appeared to be quite a lot from the Penge club as well. I didn't see any bunches from London Dynamos, for which I was grateful ;-).


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2017)

Brains said:


> Encouragement for people to leave earlier, so instead of the bulk leaving around 8pm, start them off from 4pm


Wouldn't encouraging lots of cyclists at peak commuter time onto some London roads that AFAIK don't usually get that many attract road-rage and possibly even police attention? Or would they exit along the Lea Valley instead of the A104?


----------



## Brains (11 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Wouldn't encouraging lots of cyclists at peak commuter time onto some London roads that AFAIK don't usually get that many attract road-rage and possibly even police attention? Or would they exit along the Lea Valley instead of the A104?



I'm thinking that they would be more spread out, so if people started over a 5 hour period between 4pm and 9pm (and later!) you would not get peletons forming in London.

Also it's a Saturday, so not prime commuting time.

I looked at the Lea Valley route, it could make sense, but a bit is along the canal, what could possibly go wrong ? also it would involve Kings Head Hill, which is un-ridable up, so I think the current exit from London is about the best that can be done


----------



## 4F (12 Jul 2017)

iZaP said:


> Who was riding with a cyclechat jersey? The yob who shouted"cyclechat" whilst riding past was me!


That was me


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Yes it was quite chaotic to say the least. Last year ran a lot smoother when getting out of london though all the cyclists were still causing a lot of havoc for other road users -- folks just seemed a little more disciplined.
> 
> I think this events gotten too big for its own good. Maybe the start times should be shifted to 10 or 11pm so that the traffic is lighter. Though I left the park dead on 8pm so it was a mad rush by everyone else to also get rolling.
> 
> I spotted another cyclechatter other than you along my travels and it was nice meeting you both.


Sorry if I was a tad uncommunicative roubaix - I was suffering a bit at Sunbury though revived later. I managed to achieve your suggested start time by having a very badly planned day - arrived at London Fields at 10:30 to, not surprisingly, find everyone long gone. Didn't start to see folk for quite some time. Good to see that a fair few folk were taking it easy/enjoying the ride though. I usually get to Needham Lake pre dawn but it was well light by the time I got there this year and there were plenty of folk lounging around in no particular rush to break records.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry if I was a tad uncommunicative roubaix - I was suffering a bit at Sunbury though revived later. I managed to achieve your suggested start time by having a very badly planned day - arrived at London Fields at 10:30 to, not surprisingly, find everyone long gone. Didn't start to see folk for quite some time. Good to see that a fair few folk were taking it easy/enjoying the ride though. I usually get to Needham Lake pre dawn but it was well light by the time I got there this year and there were plenty of folk lounging around in no particular rush to break records.



No worries - I honestly thought it was my taste in music that was scaring you off  
Nowt wrong with some peice and quiet, but it honestly helped me keep a steady pace through the night. You did pretty well for a 10.30 start. My friend and I would of been well ahead of you by that time but we got separated and decided to have a rather lengthy rest stop at the fire station before setting off again.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2017)

In my tootling round sudbury i did find someone sleeping on a bench outside macdonalds - not sure if it was a cyclechatter or not or if they were waiting for the 5am opening to then bail or carry on. My plan to do the ride on lidl wine gums and espresso was frustrated by thinking at sudbury that i'd stupidly put the gas cartridge at the bottom of a pannier. Once i got to dunwich i realised it was on top of the bike where it should have been. Doh! So it was more wine gums.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2017)

This was posted on the other place, often the place for less mellow stuff:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrwnWuSXMog


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> This was posted on the other place, often the place for less mellow stuff:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrwnWuSXMog



Nice idea, but it makes the ride seem a bit dull compared to others.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2017)

why mjr?


feel free to post the others.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jul 2017)

Brains said:


> This was third DD
> My observations/improvements would be
> 
> Encouragement for people to leave earlier, so instead of the bulk leaving around 8pm, start them off from 4pm, given that a 'normal' cyclist takes circa 12 hrs Park to Beach (9-10hrs moving time seems average) , then a lot more people would be at the beach by dawn. I hear people were still rolling in after mid day !
> ...


Just a reminder that this is NOT an organised ride. Patrick of the London Cycling School checks the route beforehand, goes around again on his motorbike on the Saturday to put out a few jam jar lights at the trickiest corners, prints off a route sheet and offers it for donations at London Fields. 

That's it. 

Southwark Cyclists take it upon themselves to offer returns to London. 

That Is It. 

There is no one to "encourage" people to set off at any time at all, much less "earlier" or in stages. 

There is no one controlling traffic, much less preventing bunches or surges or queues.

You want that stuff, enter a sportive.

Sorry to be grumpy, but I've been involved with this event for a very long time and it really does get annoying how many people make ungrateful noises like this afterwards. You didn't sign up anywhere. You didn't hand over your name, telephone number and insurance details to anyone. No one owes you anything. Just get out there and pedal your bike and enjoy the magic. It's up to you to make that happen.


----------



## User10571 (13 Jul 2017)

velovoice said:


> Just a reminder that this is NOT an organised ride. Patrick of the London Cycling School checks the route beforehand, goes around again on his motorbike on the Saturday to put out a few jam jar lights at the trickiest corners, prints off a route sheet and offers it for donations at London Fields.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...



Top post.


----------



## rusky (14 Jul 2017)

There's a great video here filmed with a quadcopter


View: https://youtu.be/qrwnWuSXMog


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2017)

rusky said:


> There's a great video here filmed with a quadcopter
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/qrwnWuSXMog





Already posted by @Blue Hills up thread.


----------



## Brains (18 Jul 2017)

velovoice said:


> Just a reminder that this is NOT an organised ride. Patrick of the London Cycling School checks the route beforehand, goes around again on his motorbike on the Saturday to put out a few jam jar lights at the trickiest corners, prints off a route sheet and offers it for donations at London Fields.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...




Who said ungrateful ?
I'm just suggesting minor improvements
It could be done by one person, you or me or someone else
I have also proposed how it could be financed by getting Southwark cyclists to add £1 to the ticket price 
As I said I dont want to change the organised chaos of the ride, that is what makes it fun ( and not a sportive), 
But it would be desirable to make the route easier to follow. 
It would be desirable to spread people out a bit more
It would be desirable to get the villages after Sunbury 'on side' by reducing noise and getting them to run the pop ups.


----------



## 4F (18 Jul 2017)

Brains said:


> Who said ungrateful ?
> I'm just suggesting minor improvements
> It could be done by one person, you or me or someone else
> I have also proposed how it could be financed by getting Southwark cyclists to add £1 to the ticket price
> ...



Totally disagree, the Dunwich Dynamo is what it is because it is not regulated and that is the magic of it. The route is not hard to follow and what you are suggesting is a form of a partial sportive which would be the worst of both worlds.


----------



## Brains (19 Jul 2017)

OK, point taken
I can follow the route card, I keep quiet in the villages, I'll leave around 7pm next year (and still not make it to Dunwich for dawn  )

Next year people will get lost (which may, or may not, be part of the fun.)
Next year the villagers after Sunbury will complain again  and do their level best to ensure their the route bypasses their area or their pop up


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Jul 2017)

Don't quit understand your issues with following the route to be honest brains. First time i did it there were less than 500 folk i think and with the route card and help from others even i was fine. Yes to be honest the weaving through the lanes and slight apparent vagueness is part of the wonder of the thing. With the advent of mass riders and gps i do somewhat miss kind folk waiting/resting on corners pointing the way.

All the best, will try and bump into you next time if i do it again - missed you this time because of my one man departure time staggering.


----------



## Brains (19 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Don't quit understand your issues with following the route to be honest brains. First time i did it there were less than 500 folk i think and with the route card and help from others even i was fine. Yes to be honest the weaving through the lanes and slight apparent vagueness is part of the wonder of the thing. With the advent of mass riders and gps i do somewhat miss kind folk waiting/resting on corners pointing the way.
> 
> All the best, will try and bump into you next time if i do it again - missed you this time because of my one man departure time staggering.



The bit about routing:
If you have Strava it would appear around 2,200 people did the DD in 2017 with Strava turned on
If you look at some of the earlier lit sections, you see the numbers are consistently over 2,000 people 
However once you get into the wilds of dark Suffolk the number drops to about 1,850-1,900 people on any given section
Before getting back to full strength near Dunwich
It would imply that quite a number of people are taking 'long cuts' or missing turnings (which may, or may not be part of the fun at 3.30am)

Certainly at one point we were on the main route when a constant stream of cyclists appeared from the right., I've no idea where they had gone wrong, but there were lots of them.

An extra mile or two may not matter, but an extra hill or an extra 5 miles really does make a difference

Next year I'm all for kicking off with a bunch of CC'ers, and see if any of you are actually real, as I've never met a live CC cyclist


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Jul 2017)

Brains said:


> and see if any of you are actually real, as I've never met a live CC cyclist



We're bit of an elusive bunch really. Quite often anti-social


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2017)

Brains said:


> The bit about routing:
> If you have Strava it would appear around 2,200 people did the DD in 2017 with Strava turned on
> If you look at some of the earlier lit sections, you see the numbers are consistently over 2,000 people
> However once you get into the wilds of dark Suffolk the number drops to about 1,850-1,900 people on any given section
> ...


So 2,200 folk were using strava? It's not for me and i am sure not for many on the dynamo. Anyone know how many folk in total did the ride this year? If i am in town next year i am all for kicking off with a bunch of ccers. I met roubaix cube on the ride, in fact he came alongside and asked if i was a cc bod, not because of any shirt or id but because of the description i had posted.
you can meet me this weekend on a gentle ride, will pm you with details of what may, on past form, be an educational tootle. Will probably be on a Ridgeback of some description.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> We're bit of an elusive bunch really. Quite often anti-social



I meet a lot of cyclists one way and another. I quite often ask them if they are on this or any of the other forums. I can't remember anyone ever saying yes. I have a sneaking suspicion that some are lying low as their online character is possibly some crazed ego driven (possibly cramped) nutjob from the politics sections. Whereas in "real life" they may be quite innoffensive, possibly to a fault.


----------

